# My Mother's Day sucked



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Firstly, I missed my mom so bad. She's been gone 3 1/2 years. Secondly not one of my kids had card for me til later in the day. I have 19, 15, 3 year old and 5 month old. The older two went at 6 and got a card and some kind of flower in a swan vase. My hubby ran into grocery store that morning and grabbed a card for me while getting one for his mom and flowers for her. He said I could pick something out at the clothing store Monday. I made my own supper and tiled the kitchen. I have seriously never felt so unappreciated in my life. My H has nerve to critcize older two but in my opinion he sucked too. I don't need fancy gifts or the world - but I really felt like an after thought to everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you are right to feel that way and that is how resentment starts.

Let him know how you feel, give him a chance to fix it and make it right. After all it's only too late if he does nothing.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Syrum said:


> I think you are right to feel that way and that is how resentment starts.
> 
> Let him know how you feel, give him a chance to fix it and make it right. After all it's only too late if he does nothing.


:iagree:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Mine sucked too.

Similar issues - but at least you got cards.

I got no cards, from anyone and 2 of the three completely forgot.

Count your blessings...


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Mine sucked too.
> 
> Similar issues - but at least you got cards.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry yours sucked too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybug828 (May 16, 2011)

here is how my mother's day went~ Got a homemade card and starter plant from my 6 year old daughter that she made at school. My 15 year old never said happy mothers day and my 18 year old texted me! Here's the kicker, My H said at 9:30 at night "oh by the way happy mother's day" and rolled over and went to sleep. Sorry to hear about all the bad mothers day! Guess what he's gettin for fathers day? Not a damn thing!


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Firstly, I missed my mom so bad. She's been gone 3 1/2 years. Secondly not one of my kids had card for me til later in the day. I have 19, 15, 3 year old and 5 month old. The older two went at 6 and got a card and some kind of flower in a swan vase. My hubby ran into grocery store that morning and grabbed a card for me while getting one for his mom and flowers for her. He said I could pick something out at the clothing store Monday. I made my own supper and tiled the kitchen.  I have seriously never felt so unappreciated in my life. My H has nerve to critcize older two but in my opinion he sucked too. I don't need fancy gifts or the world - but I really felt like an after thought to everyone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a similarly sucky day...I was especially dissappointed in my husband and my teen daughter.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

That's why I started the thread on, "You aren't MY mother," which was my ex's excuse for ignoring mother's day for 20 years. It does hurt. I have to say, though, my kids have always come through for me--homemade gifts and coupons are the best!


----------



## ladybug828 (May 16, 2011)

sisters359

So happy for you that you have kids that don't forget the true meaning of mothers day. On the other hand I have heard that same comment about not being there mother, but I have to say You are the mother of his children and it is his responsibility to teach them the greatness of mothers. That said I don't expect gifts or flowers just aknowledgement.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I am right up there. My mother's day sucked too. I got a card that was all. But at least I got a card!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

ladyybyrd said:


> I am right up there. My mother's day sucked too. I got a card that was all. But at least I got a card!


It's hard to explain - I know I sound whiney but I just wanted to be spoiled. I'm not my husband's mom, but I am mom to his kids and come father's day, I'm going to show him how to do it right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I have to say that few Mother's Days were as bad as my wife's.

I had planned - and had scheduled - a photo shoot to demonstrate how much her female children look like her.

Black and white stills, the whole nine yards.

Was going to pay a fortune.

She tried to kick me out on Friday nite, after one of her children physically assaulted me.

Suffice it to say, they are gone - I am here - and the photo shoot did not happen.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Conrad said:


> I have to say that few Mother's Days were as bad as my wife's.
> 
> I had planned - and had scheduled - a photo shoot to demonstrate how much her female children look like her.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that! I'll take my late cards and after-thought gifts any day over that! Wow that makes me sad. How old are kids? I have to say H isn't perfect but I see my teens looking for weaknesses to divide us for their own way. Doesn't work out quite the same with two natural parents - but throw a step in there and things get ugly very easily!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Conrad said:


> I have to say that few Mother's Days were as bad as my wife's.
> 
> I had planned - and had scheduled - a photo shoot to demonstrate how much her female children look like her.
> 
> ...


Conrad,

Why did this happen? 

I remember a few weeks ago everything was going fine between you and your wife! 

I am feeling sad!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Short answer?

She's "more important than me"

They are "more important than her"

That's the only way I can explain the lack of accountability.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Conrad said:


> Short answer?
> 
> She's "more important than me"
> 
> ...


It's sad that some people think like this. 

In a marriage, both of husband and wife are important to each other. 

Kids grow up and leave, husband will be there for you forever if you have a good marriage.


----------

